# A Medical warning . . . Loss of appetite . . .



## blacklab (May 19, 2009)

A Medical warning . . . Loss of appetite . . . A woman asks her husband, 'Would you like some bacon and eggs, a slice of toast, and maybe some grapefruit and coffee?' 

He declined. 

'Thanks for asking, but I'm not hungry right now. It's that little blue pill' he says. 'It's really taken the edge off my appetite.' 

At lunchtime she asked him if he would like something . . . . . 'a bowl of soup, homemade muffins, or a cheese sandwich?' 

He declined. 
'That little blue pill
,' he says, 'really trashes my desire for food.' 

Come dinnertime, she asked if he wants anything to eat. 'Would you like a juicy rib eye steak and scrumptious apple pie? Or maybe a rotisserie chicken or tasty stir fry?' 

He declined again . . . . . 'No,' he says, 'it's got to be that blue pill. .. . . 
I'm still not hungry.' . . . . . 

'Well,' she said, 'Would you mind letting me up? I'm starving.'


----------



## blacklab (May 21, 2009)

Tough crowd!!!


----------



## grothe (May 21, 2009)

Think I'm missing something


----------



## mofo (May 21, 2009)

Maybe we need to know what ****** is...


----------



## morkdach (May 21, 2009)

what he said^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## bbq engineer (May 21, 2009)

I had to know, so I googled it.  I have to be honest that I wouldn't have coded it with asterisks.

Replace ******  With ******, and it makes sense...Pretty good joke too!


----------



## morkdach (May 21, 2009)

oh yea wtf


----------



## bbq engineer (May 22, 2009)

The site is coding it with asterisks to probably avoid a spam infusion...you probably get a ton of spam email on this offering to sell it to you cheaply. 

****** is a pharmaceutical and is in the visible light spectrum at approximately 450 nm (blue in color). It also starts with the letter V, and is made by Pfizer pharmaceutical.  That ought to clear it up.


----------



## blacklab (May 22, 2009)

LOL sorry peeps didn't relize they bleeped the main word in the joke 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





. I'll try to fix it.


----------



## Dutch (May 26, 2009)

The "V" word rhymes with "Niagra".


----------



## linescum (May 26, 2009)

happened to me on one too need to be 2 brain cells ahead of the censor      via*gra


----------

